# AFI Directing 2020 "A Secret"



## Chris W (Sep 9, 2019)

AFI's application info for Directing had been released:

Directing applicants are required to submit the following:


Submit an example of a moving image project that you have personally directed and that best demonstrates individual talent and ability. You may submit the best 10 continuous minutes from a feature or a short whose TRT is longer than 10 minutes, or you may submit a completed short that is less than 10 minutes TRT. Submissions that are longer than 10 minutes will not be considered for admission. Only work that the applicant has directed (not co-directed) will be considered. The project should be in English or be subtitled in English.
Direct and write an original short moving image project for the AFI Conservatory on the topic of *“A Secret”. *The project should be no longer than 5 minutes in length and can be shot on your cell phone. We are interested in seeing your story-telling skills. Creativity is key here – not production value. The project should be in English or be subtitled in English.
Describe why you made the moving image project in #1 and the lesson(s) you learned from making it (one page maximum).
Describe why you made the moving image project in #2 and the lesson(s) you learned from making it (one page maximum).

Submit the script for “The Secret” project in #2.
 

All essays must be saved as a PDF, typed, double spaced, listing your name, discipline, and fall 2020 at the top of the page.

Submissions will be accepted via a link to YouTube or Vimeo in the online application; DO NOT PASSWORD PROTECT THE VIDEO LINKS YOU PROVIDE IN YOUR APPLICATION. All written statements must be submitted in PDF format within the application. Please include your name, discipline and date on each page of the written statements.

Online applications and portfolio requirements must be received by 11:59 p.m. CST on *December 1, 2019*.

Good luck everybody! Who's applying?

Inquire / Application Information


----------



## Mangosta91 (Dec 8, 2019)

Who’s applying?


----------



## Chris W (Dec 8, 2019)

Mangosta91 said:


> Who’s applying?


Deadline was the 1st. I hope you mean "applied".


----------



## Mangosta91 (Dec 8, 2019)

Yeah, that. Lol


----------



## JJJ123 (Dec 17, 2019)

I applied. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Chris W (Dec 17, 2019)

JJJ123 said:


> I applied. Fingers crossed.


Good luck! Be sure to add your application(s) to the tracker when you can:



			https://www.filmschool.org/applications/add


----------



## Chris W (Dec 17, 2019)

Chris W said:


> Good luck! Be sure to add your application(s) to the tracker when you can:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.filmschool.org/applications/add



Here are the other AFI applications so far in the tracker for this year:

https://www.filmschool.org/applications/categories/fall-2020-ma-mfa.12/?scf[School][0]=AFIDirecting

And accepted one's from previous year's:

https://www.filmschool.org/applicat...prefix_ids][5]=13&scf[School][0]=AFIDirecting


----------



## SamSepiol (Jan 27, 2020)

Based off of what is known about the timing of interview notifications in previous years, I figured I would start a thread for all of us hopefuls to discuss and share information.

As of right now, I haven't been contacted for an interview, but both of my video submissions received three views a piece between Jan 13th and 15th. The anxiety builds with each passing day 

How is everybody else looking?


----------



## tennisbarbeque (Jan 27, 2020)

got an interview invite today. first time applying, wish me luck!


----------



## Chris W (Jan 27, 2020)

tennisbarbeque said:


> got an interview invite today. first time applying, wish me luck!


Add your application to the site with this info when you can. Congrats!


----------



## amcracken (Jan 31, 2020)

Hey there directors,

Has anyone been interviewed yet?


----------



## Yera (Jan 31, 2020)

amcracken said:


> Hey there directors,
> 
> Has anyone been interviewed yet?


 nop


----------



## amcracken (Jan 31, 2020)

Yera said:


> nop



Yera, did you get an interview scheduled?


----------



## Yera (Jan 31, 2020)

Nothing scheduled, no calls, no e-mails, no nothing from no one. Refreshing my mail box constantly 24/7 in a complete peaceful state of mind.


----------



## Jakefilmnerd (Jan 31, 2020)

Looks like we only have two people who’ve been contacted, anyone else? It’s about that time, I’m sure !


----------



## SamSepiol (Jan 31, 2020)

Yera said:


> Nothing scheduled, no calls, no e-mails, no nothing from no one. Refreshing my mail box constantly 24/7 in a complete peaceful state of mind.


Same. Getting accepted into AFI is obviously a crapshoot so that facet of things has always been up in the air, but I felt confident in my application (as did my colleagues and mentors) so, at the very least, I assumed I'd be invited for an interview. However, sitting here now, with no interview invite and seeing that a few others have been contacted, I'm beginning to think that my assumption was rather foolish. This past week hasn't been good for my health haha


----------



## Yera (Jan 31, 2020)

SamSepiol said:


> Same. Getting accepted into AFI is obviously a crapshoot so that facet of things has always been up in the air, but I felt confident in my application (as did my colleagues and mentors) so, at the very least, I assumed I'd be invited for an interview. However, sitting here now, with no interview invite and seeing that a few others have been contacted, I'm beginning to think that my assumption was rather foolish. This past week hasn't been good for my health haha


Same for me when it comes to the application confidence. But as far as I know, those who have been contacted have applied for screenwriting or cinematography, so I don't think that they have started contacting directors yet.


----------



## amcracken (Jan 31, 2020)

I saw that in earlier years applicants received interview notifications around this time up until early February. So hang in there ya’ll!

I received my email a few days ago.


----------



## SamSepiol (Jan 31, 2020)

amcracken said:


> I saw that in earlier years applicants received interview notifications around this time up until early February. So hang in there ya’ll!
> 
> I received my email a few days ago.


Thanks. I’m hanging on by a thread haha

Best of luck with your interview!


----------



## amcracken (Jan 31, 2020)

SamSepiol said:


> Thanks. I’m hanging on by a thread haha
> 
> Best of luck with your interview!



Thank you so much!


----------



## Amanda VanDerWoodsen (Feb 1, 2020)

Yera said:


> Same for me when it comes to the application confidence. But as far as I know, those who have been contacted have applied for screenwriting or cinematography, so I don't think that they have started contacting directors yet.


I don’t think any cinematographer has been contacted yet, the deadline for cinematography was January 15 and for the letters of recommendation they had until January 27. To my understanding that’s when they begin to review the applications. The deadline for directors and screenwriters was December 1st so directors and screenwriters should technically be contacted before anyone else.


----------



## Yera (Feb 1, 2020)

Dure


Amanda VanDerWoodsen said:


> I don’t think any cinematographer has been contacted yet, the deadline for cinematography was January 15 and for the letters of recommendation they had until January 27. To my understanding that’s when they begin to review the applications. The deadline for directors and screenwriters was December 1st so directors and screenwriters should technically be contacted before anyone else.
> [/QUOT
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jioh (Feb 3, 2020)

Hi everyone, are there any updates? I would like to discuss or talk with anyone who applied for this program or is got an invitation mail. I got my interview invitation around the end of January and just want to look for who is in the same boat with me. When I see the last year's thread they seem quite bustling but not that much in this year's thread. This is probably because it is not the time yet and not a few people seem to be waiting for the mails so far. In the last year, they still give a mail in the first week of February (just as I know, it could be longer.) so don't lose hope and let me know if anything comes up. Fingers crossed!


----------



## amcracken (Feb 4, 2020)

jioh said:


> Hi everyone, are there any updates? I would like to discuss or talk with anyone who applied for this program or is got an invitation mail. I got my interview invitation around the end of January and just want to look for who is in the same boat with me. When I see the last year's thread they seem quite bustling but not that much in this year's thread. This is probably because it is not the time yet and not a few people seem to be waiting for the mails so far. In the last year, they still give a mail in the first week of February (just as I know, it could be longer.) so don't lose hope and let me know if anything comes up. Fingers crossed!



Hey there! Congrats on getting your interview notification. I scheduled my interview for February 13th and I am now just waiting for that to happen!


----------



## SamSepiol (Feb 4, 2020)

The application tracker is abundantly informative/helpful, but it's just a small window into this process and that's what I keep telling myself in an attempt to remain positive. However, not receiving an interview invitation by now is really starting to bum me out. I truly thought I submitted a strong application. Perhaps they'll send another round of invites. Perhaps not. Regardless, best of luck everybody!


----------



## yaoyao (Feb 4, 2020)

SamSepiol said:


> The application tracker is abundantly informative/helpful, but it's just a small window into this process and that's what I keep telling myself in an attempt to remain positive. However, not receiving an interview invitation by now is really starting to bum me out. I truly thought I submitted a strong application. Perhaps they'll send another round of invites. Perhaps not. Regardless, best of luck everybody!


Me either.I'm almost sure I've done my best work, and I've barely slept the last few nights. I kept wondering why I hadn't received the interview invitation. What was wrong with my application? I think I'm going crazy. You're not alone in feeling anxious. I searched the records of the last two years, and felt that if I didn't receive the interview invitation by tomorrow at the latest, there would be no more interview invitation from AFI for me.  Of course I hope I'm wrong.Find ways to cheer yourself up. No matter what, there are no regrets as long as we are sure that we have shown the best of ourselves. Isn't it? Good luck!


----------



## Amanda VanDerWoodsen (Feb 4, 2020)

yaoyao said:


> Me either.I'm almost sure I've done my best work, and I've barely slept the last few nights. I kept wondering why I hadn't received the interview invitation. What was wrong with my application? I think I'm going crazy. You're not alone in feeling anxious. I searched the records of the last two years, and felt that if I didn't receive the interview invitation by tomorrow at the latest, there would be no more interview invitation from AFI for me.  Of course I hope I'm wrong.Find ways to cheer yourself up. No matter what, there are no regrets as long as we are sure that we have shown the best of ourselves. Isn't it? Good luck!


I also didn’t get an invitation, I literally lost hope and started to think about doing something else. I keep telling myself I don’t have nor need to go to AFI in order to be great. There’s so many great cinematographers who didn’t go to AFI and still made it and so many people went to AFI and never made it. It’s all about the importance you give to your art and it’s all about not giving up. With or without AFI, I will make it and I will be great. I keep telling myself that.


----------



## yaoyao (Feb 4, 2020)

Amanda VanDerWoodsen said:


> I also didn’t get an invitation, I literally lost hope and started to think about doing something else. I keep telling myself I don’t have nor need to go to AFI in order to be great. There’s so many great cinematographers who didn’t go to AFI and still made it and so many people went to AFI and never made it. It’s all about the importance you give to your art and it’s all about not giving up. With or without AFI, I will make it and I will be great. I keep telling myself that.



Yes! I totally agree with you. The most important thing is our consistent love for films. Wish you become a successful filmmaker. Thank you so much! Best luck for you!


----------



## Amanda VanDerWoodsen (Feb 4, 2020)

yaoyao said:


> Yes! I totally agree with you. The most important thing is our consistent love for films. Wish you become a successful filmmaker. Thank you so much! Best luck for you!


Thank you. I wish you the same.


----------



## jioh (Feb 4, 2020)

Amanda VanDerWoodsen said:


> I also didn’t get an invitation, I literally lost hope and started to think about doing something else. I keep telling myself I don’t have nor need to go to AFI in order to be great. There’s so many great cinematographers who didn’t go to AFI and still made it and so many people went to AFI and never made it. It’s all about the importance you give to your art and it’s all about not giving up. With or without AFI, I will make it and I will be great. I keep telling myself that.


So true. I empathize with you. I had worked for a company that never related to film but my pursuit of filmmaking has brought me here and will continue to lead me somewhere. Me just a few years ago never imagine myself - shooting a film, leaving my job, going to the US!? What the hell I am doing now? Well, it has been unpredictable and zigzag, but I think I am edging up to my goal to be a filmmaker. As we all know, film school is one of our long journeys, not the conclusion.


----------



## jioh (Feb 5, 2020)

amcracken said:


> Hey there! Congrats on getting your interview notification. I scheduled my interview for February 13th and I am now just waiting for that to happen!


Hi! my interview is scheduled almost a week after yours. I've just watched your portfolio in your application tracker and impressed by the story and production quality. I think our submissions have a common in which reveals a cultural identity. (I don't know where you came from, just guessed it from the Espanol.) Um.. in my case, my spooky film has a Korean female ghost. 😂 and I brought her from one of my prior photography series.





This is she._ ...yes she usually has a deadpan face but actually she wishes her best luck to all of you._


----------



## amcracken (Feb 5, 2020)

jioh said:


> Hi! my interview is scheduled almost a week after yours. I've just watched your portfolio in your application tracker and impressed by the story and production quality. I think our submissions have a common in which reveals a cultural identity. (I don't know where you came from, just guessed it from the Espanol.) Um.. in my case, my spooky film has a Korean female ghost. 😂 and I brought her from one of my prior photography series.
> 
> View attachment 1545
> This is she._ ...yes she usually has a deadpan face but actually she wishes her best luck to all of you._



I love that! It’s a beautiful concept. I wish you all the best as well.

I was born in Arizona but I am a first generation Mexican American so I speak fluent Spanish. Thanks to my mother. So I wanted to showcase the beautiful language in my two shorts! Thank you for watching them!

If you’re comfortable, please share yours! I would love to see them!


----------



## charlottehuang (Feb 8, 2020)

[For anyone who is still anxiously waiting for interview requests]
I sent an email asking if all the requests had been sent out. It seems that they are stilling reviewing our applications and the latest date will be the first week of March. Stay tuned!
Here is their reply:
“The only thing I can tell you is, if you are selected for an interview, we will contact you to schedule something. We do still have applications in review. Generally, if you have not heard by the first week of March, I would say you will then be receiving a not select letter on notification day on March 13.“


----------



## charlottehuang (Feb 8, 2020)

Since I am a fresh graduate from Uni, it seems like it’s very hard for us to get into AFI as they mainly accept students who have years of experiences in the related industries. I’m wondering if this is true?


----------



## SamSepiol (Feb 8, 2020)

charlottehuang said:


> Since I am a fresh graduate from Uni, it seems like it’s very hard for us to get into AFI as they mainly accept students who have years of experiences in the related industries. I’m wondering if this is true?


From what I’ve researched, this is generally true, but I have seen deviations to this rule. I think the biggest qualifications AFI looks for in applicants are passion, good work ethic, and a unique voice — which, of course, is all so very subjective. Regardless, don’t give up hope!


----------



## tennisbarbeque (Feb 9, 2020)

charlottehuang said:


> Since I am a fresh graduate from Uni, it seems like it’s very hard for us to get into AFI as they mainly accept students who have years of experiences in the related industries. I’m wondering if this is true?


I graduated in the summer of 2019 and was interviewed this past week. I studied film in undergrad so that must be an advantage of some sorts. But I do know people who wasnt a film major in undergrad and got in with basically the first film they made.


----------



## jioh (Feb 9, 2020)

amcracken said:


> I love that! It’s a beautiful concept. I wish you all the best as well.
> 
> I was born in Arizona but I am a first generation Mexican American so I speak fluent Spanish. Thanks to my mother. So I wanted to showcase the beautiful language in my two shorts! Thank you for watching them!
> 
> If you’re comfortable, please share yours! I would love to see them!



Happy to hear that! Sure, but I am kinda embarrassed to proudly drop my submission here _for now_ because of its shitty production quality - mine is less than two min, no music, no sound effect, no color grading thing, and almost no dialogue. And honestly I wouldn't have written a single line if there were no conditions for a dialogue, because it's about a woman who's being haunted. (Um, but let's exclude a dialogue because it was intended and not a post-production part.)

Do you remember the condition what AFI noticed? - "The project should be no longer than 5 minutes in length and *can be shot on your cell phone. *Creativity is key here – not production value." - and I was like - Oh, okay. sweet. Let's do this. And I shrewdly made the video all by myself except for acting and submitted. Yes, I am the naive one who firmly believed and kept the guideline. 😇😂 By the way, thanks for asking!

+ Okay guys, one good news: What AFI said that they don't much care about the quality IS TRUE. At least for an invitation.


----------



## jioh (Feb 9, 2020)

charlottehuang said:


> Since I am a fresh graduate from Uni, it seems like it’s very hard for us to get into AFI as they mainly accept students who have years of experiences in the related industries. I’m wondering if this is true?



I don't think so? But recently I have read that someone who ages 22 or 23, interviewed with USC to Fall 2020 and received a question like this: "Most of the applicants have several years of work experience, and is that okay for you?" Look it up this in the USC thread. It's not the case of AFI but might help you.


----------



## Chris W (Feb 9, 2020)

While you wait for more info.... Weigh in on your picks for tonight in this thread:






						Film & TV Discussions - 2020 Oscars Discussion
					

It is 5 am here and I am waiting for Oscars held in 2 hours, but I think I am going to fall asleep just before the awards part.. nooo.  But the Oscars are at 5pm PST so you have 5 more hours. That's enough for sleep. :)



					www.filmschool.org
				






And get that Oscars bingo card. 🤣


----------



## Chris W (Feb 13, 2020)

Good luck @amcracken and @wrongmatt with your interview today!


----------



## amcracken (Feb 13, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Good luck @amcracken and @wrongmatt with your interview today!



Thank you so much!


----------



## wrongmatt (Feb 13, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Good luck @amcracken and @wrongmatt with your interview today!


Wrong thread (Cinematography app) but thank you still!


----------



## Leo86 (Feb 13, 2020)

Amanda VanDerWoodsen said:


> I don’t think any cinematographer has been contacted yet, the deadline for cinematography was January 15 and for the letters of recommendation they had until January 27. To my understanding that’s when they begin to review the applications. The deadline for directors and screenwriters was December 1st so directors and screenwriters should technically be contacted before anyone else.



Hey! I believe the first interview invitations were sent Jan 31 for Cinematography applicants. That's at least the first dates I've seen in here. I got mine 31st. Deadline was originally Dec 1, but a week or two later they stretched it to Jan 15.
Anyway, I saw that someone wrote that they will send out invitations throughout February. It looks as if it is an organic process that is ongoing, so don't loose hope


----------



## amcracken (Feb 18, 2020)

Hey all 🤩

I hope everyone did well in their interview. Does anyone know around what time we should hear back about being admitted or not? I forgot to ask 💔


----------



## jioh (Feb 19, 2020)

OK, I have just finished my interview. @amcracken I asked it to Giovanni, and he said that they will notify on March 13th. Whoooa! So finally it is all done.


----------



## amcracken (Feb 19, 2020)

jioh said:


> OK, I have just finished my interview. @amcracken I asked it to Giovanni, and he said that they will notify on March 13th. Whoooa! So finally it is all done.



Wonderful! How did you feel about the interview? Who did you interview with?

Thank you for asking Giovanni. That’s a little less than a month! Ah. I will try to distract myself until then.


----------



## jioh (Feb 19, 2020)

@amcracken You know, I had another school interview just last week, and it was ten minutes long and was a totally rigid atmosphere. This was my first interview and my tremendous pressure for speaking in English made me stammer AF. I talked with the school faculty and my voice trembled as a person standing in the middle of 7.0 earthquake or something. So I was very, very worried for this interview too, but fortunately, as you know, it was relatively comfortable. I briefly talked with Giovanni first and had an interview with a Alumnus and a Head of Directing discipline. It was about 45 minutes in total. They threw me tons of questions and I was kinda panic (as usual) to translate my answer from Korean to English in my head, although it was all normal, general questions about my narrative statement, my job before, what I am doing recently and etc. Then they brought up about my submission film, and told both compliments and criticism. It was an amazing experience anyway, having review from them. So far, I have literally just finished the interview and I am going to take time to retrace the conversation after cool down. I will organize my questions and write here soon. How was yours?


----------



## amcracken (Feb 19, 2020)

jioh said:


> @amcracken You know, I had another school interview just last week, and it was ten minutes long and was a totally rigid atmosphere. This was my first interview and my tremendous pressure for speaking in English made me stammer AF. I talked with the school faculty and my voice trembled as a person standing in the middle of 7.0 earthquake or something. So I was very, very worried for this interview too, but fortunately, as you know, it was relatively comfortable. I briefly talked with Giovanni first and had an interview with a Alumnus and a Head of Directing discipline. It was about 45 minutes in total. They threw me tons of questions and I was kinda panic (as usual) to translate my answer from Korean to English in my head, although it was all normal, general questions about my narrative statement, my job before, what I am doing recently and etc. Then they brought up about my submission film, and told both compliments and criticism. It was an amazing experience anyway, having review from them. So far, I have literally just finished the interview and I am going to take time to retrace the conversation after cool down. I will organize my questions and write here soon. How was yours?



Aw I’m sure you did great! I am rooting for you! I hope it all works out.

My interview flew by! It was around 45 minutes of just talking about my two films and the type of films I want to make. They had questions about my topic film, a few things they were confused by. And I clarified and discussed it for a bit.Then they asked if I had a feature idea! That took me by surprise, but I tried my best to answer it.

We just now hope for the best! I’m glad it’s over and now we wait. Again I hope you get in. Thanks for sharing your experiences!


----------



## JJJ123 (Mar 8, 2020)

I still haven't been notified either way. Just playing the waiting game...


----------



## amcracken (Mar 8, 2020)

JJJ123 said:


> I still haven't been notified either way. Just playing the waiting game...



Less than a week left! 👏🏽👏🏽👏🏽


----------



## ptanderson (Mar 13, 2020)

Just got the news that I've been waitlisted! Anyone else on the waiting list? Congrats to everyone


----------



## Miskin (Mar 13, 2020)

ptanderson said:


> Just got the news that I've been waitlisted! Anyone else on the waiting list? Congrats to everyone



Hi! I'm on the waiting list too


----------



## Chris W (Mar 13, 2020)

Congrats on being waitlisted! 

If you want the AFI badge and private AFI forum access (it was quite busy last year) see this thread here:






						HOT TO: Join Private Film School Clubs, get Film School Badges, & access Private School Forums
					

The Student Club system is a perk for Supporting Members that allows accepted applicants, current students, or alumni to have private discussions that are not visible to non-members and el Google. Think of it as similar to Facebook's Private Groups.  It's a safe place for you to share more...



					www.filmschool.org


----------



## amcracken (Mar 13, 2020)

Congrats all. I was also waitlisted!

Was AFI your first choice?


----------



## ptanderson (Mar 13, 2020)

amcracken said:


> Congrats all. I was also waitlisted!
> 
> Was AFI your first choice?


Yes AFI was my first choice. Is it yours too? Do you guys have any idea of how many people get usually waitlisted each year? Just to have an idea of the possibilities to get in..


----------



## jioh (Mar 13, 2020)

Another waitlist here! In my case, since the Fulbright scholarship manager applied to AFI on behalf of me, the decision notification for me is expected to go to the manager's e-mail, so I had just called them a few minutes ago. Did everybody all get the mail?


----------



## jioh (Mar 13, 2020)

I am slightly guessing maybe the decision has been delayed to all directing applicants? Although it is only four of us, it seems all applicants are waitlisted in here and no one has been accepted yet, including Applications Tracker Page.


----------



## amcracken (Mar 13, 2020)

ptanderson said:


> Yes AFI was my first choice. Is it yours too? Do you guys have any idea of how many people get usually waitlisted each year? Just to have an idea of the possibilities to get in..



I have no clue what the chances are. And yes, also my first choice. I actually didn’t have time to apply to other grad schools. 

I’m sure some applicants will choose their first choices over AFI, so if that happens — then AFI will call those on the wait list. I’m sure there’s also a ranking for those on the waitlist. Who knows! 

What bums me out is the fact that we might not get a shot at some scholarships, if we’re on the waitlist for too long. That’s hard.


----------



## jioh (Mar 13, 2020)

Chris W said:


> Congrats on being waitlisted!
> 
> If you want the AFI badge and private AFI forum access (it was quite busy last year) see this thread here:
> 
> ...



@Chris W If you don't mind, could you remove the badge below my ID for a while? I'm just waitlisted... 😅I will tell you if I am admitted off the waitlist. Thank you tho!


----------



## Chris W (Mar 13, 2020)

jioh said:


> @Chris W If you don't mind, could you remove the badge below my ID for a while? I'm just waitlisted... 😅I will tell you if I am admitted off the waitlist. Thank you tho!


Sure. No prob. Since other waitlisted peeps wanted access to the private forums before.


----------



## Blainefuller (Mar 13, 2020)

I have been watching this forum this year and four years ago but never posted until now. I was rejected from AFI, but still wanted to post my submission for “a secret” and if possible watch everyone else’s. Very curious about what impressed them. I’m not too distraught about not getting accepted because last week I was put on the waitlist at USC (which guarantees I’ll be going to school there by the latest in January).


----------



## tennisbarbeque (Mar 13, 2020)

Also waitlisted! it's crazy how all other AFI threads are everyone getting in but here all are waitlisted, what are the odds?


----------



## ptanderson (Mar 13, 2020)

So 5 out of 5 are waitlisted? What is going on..


----------



## jioh (Mar 13, 2020)

That’s the reason why I guess it is suspended.


----------



## ptanderson (Mar 13, 2020)

jioh said:


> That’s the reason why I guess it is suspended.


I would love it.. but why should they write us something like that instead of making it clear that everything is just suspended?


----------



## amcracken (Mar 13, 2020)

ptanderson said:


> I would love it.. but why should they write us something like that instead of making it clear that everything is just suspended?



That would be ideal but I don’t know. Maybe applicants that got a “yes” aren’t on the forums yet? Everyone in other disciplines are getting straight answers. But the advisor did say that the Directing discipline gets the most applicants out of all disciplines, so I’m sure we were applying with hundreds more. Many that didn’t post on these forums.


----------



## ptanderson (Mar 13, 2020)

amcracken said:


> That would be ideal but I don’t know. Maybe applicants that got a “yes” aren’t on the forums yet? Everyone in other disciplines are getting straight answers. But the advisor did say that the Directing discipline gets the most applicants out of all disciplines, so I’m sure we were applying with hundreds more. Many that didn’t post on these forums.


So perhaps the only indication here is that there are a lot of waitlisted? Since in here we are 5 out of 5 I can only imagine outside the forum...


----------



## amcracken (Mar 13, 2020)

ptanderson said:


> So perhaps the only indication here is that there are a lot of waitlisted? Since in here we are 5 out of 5 I can only imagine outside the forum...



Well I hope we’re the very few on that wait list! We’ve all made it really far and that is something to be proud of. I hope the best to everyone! I’m going to try to distract myself. I hate waiting. 😅


----------



## jioh (Mar 13, 2020)

amcracken said:


> That would be ideal but I don’t know. Maybe applicants that got a “yes” aren’t on the forums yet? Everyone in other disciplines are getting straight answers. But the advisor did say that the Directing discipline gets the most applicants out of all disciplines, so I’m sure we were applying with hundreds more. Many that didn’t post on these forums.



Right, definitely this is more plausible but I am just kinda *hopefully* guessing that we are all postponed due to the overall, prudent re-examination or something. Like @ptanderson said, I would love it. It is true that there are hundreds of applicants but not in the case of who had an interview. So the premise was that we five all took an interview. And yes, this is still something to be proud of - I agree! The core point.


----------



## amcracken (Mar 13, 2020)

jioh said:


> Right, definitely this is more plausible but I am just kinda *hopefully* guessing that we are all postponed due to the overall, prudent re-examination or something. Like @ptanderson said, I would love it. It is true that there are hundreds of applicants but not in the case of who had an interview. So the premise was that we five all took an interview. And yes, this is still something to be proud of - I agree! The core point.



Yes! I also remember Giovanni saying that about 400 students get interviewed across all disciplines. So that could mean that they interviewed a little over half what they accepted. So yes! It could be a small amount of those on waitlist and many of them could be in this thread! You never know. I like staying hopeful as well.


----------



## ptanderson (Mar 14, 2020)

For anyone who got waitlisted: 
You guys have sent the completed form already? Which choice you picked on the form? 
And you think we will not hear from them again before 15th of April?


----------



## JJJ123 (Mar 14, 2020)

Officially rejected. Congrats to everybody who got in! And good luck to those who are waitlisted!!


----------



## ptanderson (Mar 14, 2020)

So far 5 waitlisted, 1 rejected, 0 ammitted. Anyone else?


----------



## grace (Mar 14, 2020)

Another rejection here


----------



## Blainefuller (Mar 14, 2020)

ptanderson said:


> So far 5 waitlisted, 1 rejected, 0 ammitted. Anyone else?



Seems my first post on this forum has been completely ignored. I was rejected, so was the guy above you and now the guy below you. But what really counts is our “A Secret” 5 minute films. Post them here or be marked a coward for life!


----------



## CrispyMerola (Mar 14, 2020)

I also got rejected, I posted my "A Secret" film on my application page. Congratulations to all those who were waitlisted!


----------



## Blainefuller (Mar 14, 2020)

CrispyMerola said:


> I also got rejected, I posted my "A Secret" film on my application page. Congratulations to all those who were waitlisted!


Seems the website is asking me to pay $3 a month to view portfolios and other info on the application pages. Call me cheap, but I’m not gonna do it. Really curious about your film though and I see we are both waitlisted at USC!


----------



## CrispyMerola (Mar 14, 2020)

Blainefuller said:


> Seems the website is asking me to pay $3 a month to view portfolios and other info on the application pages. Call me cheap, but I’m not gonna do it. Really curious about your film though and I see we are both waitlisted at USC!



Ohh, that's my bad. Here is the link -






Hell yeah, waitlist buddies! *fist bump*


----------



## Chris W (Mar 14, 2020)

Blainefuller said:


> Seems the website is asking me to pay $3 a month to view portfolios and other info on the application pages. Call me cheap, but I’m not gonna do it. Really curious about your film though and I see we are both waitlisted at USC!


FYI... It's not $3/month. It's $3 for ONE month and it's _not a subscription_ as in it's only a one time payment. Just in case there's any confusion.

The site doesn't have any advertising and its only source of income is from member support and that helps the site develop new features and hire writers for articles such as the awesome new interview we did with USC Admissions.


----------



## Blainefuller (Mar 15, 2020)

H


CrispyMerola said:


> Ohh, that's my bad. Here is the link -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. I wonder why they didn’t like it. It was smart and suspenseful.


----------



## filmmakerZA (Mar 15, 2020)

Blainefuller said:


> H
> 
> Very nice. I wonder why they didn’t like it. It was smart and suspenseful.


I am certain it’s not a case of not liking it specifically - although maybe it is. But they also had 100s or so other people submit stuff that might have just grabbed their attention more. And then there is also the cover letter and all the other added stuff that needed to be submitted. This is constantly ranked as one of the best film graduate programs in the world - so the people applying are likely of a very high standard - from all over the world. I didn’t apply for the directing discipline - but from what I am told it is tremendously competitive. And that doesn’t mean what you submitted wasn’t good or whatever - it just means there were 24 or so other candidates that has managed to grab their attention in a unique or interesting way.
I watched both your videos and I liked them. They were fun, and both had very unique approaches and a lot working in them. Keep on creating stuff - and keep on developing your skill sets. That’s all we can do in this industry if we don’t have an uncle who is a famous director or a family friend producer    well done on both your video submissions


----------



## ptanderson (Mar 15, 2020)

filmmakerZA said:


> I am certain it’s not a case of not liking it specifically - although maybe it is. But they also had 100s or so other people submit stuff that might have just grabbed their attention more. And then there is also the cover letter and all the other added stuff that needed to be submitted. This is constantly ranked as one of the best film graduate programs in the world - so the people applying are likely of a very high standard - from all over the world. I didn’t apply for the directing discipline - but from what I am told it is tremendously competitive. And that doesn’t mean what you submitted wasn’t good or whatever - it just means there were 24 or so other candidates that has managed to grab their attention in a unique or interesting way.
> I watched both your videos and I liked them. They were fun, and both had very unique approaches and a lot working in them. Keep on creating stuff - and keep on developing your skill sets. That’s all we can do in this industry if we don’t have an uncle who is a famous director or a family friend producer    well done on both your video submissions


They also wrote that it was one of the strongest fields of applications in AFI Conservatory history. It looks like a great 'A secret' short film could have just not been enough. Anyway, congratulations on all the people who got waitlisted!


----------



## ptanderson (Mar 15, 2020)

Blainefuller said:


> Seems my first post on this forum has been completely ignored. I was rejected, so was the guy above you and now the guy below you. But what really counts is our “A Secret” 5 minute films. Post them here or be marked a coward for life!


I had a blast watching your short film, great great work. Great characters. Was that shot on video tape? Still have to catch up with Crispy Merola's work, gonna watch it today. When this is gonna be all over I will be more than happy to post mine!


----------



## Blainefuller (Mar 15, 2020)

ptanderson said:


> I had a blast watching your short film, great great work. Great characters. Was that shot on video tape? Still have to catch up with Crispy Merola's work, gonna watch it today. When this is gonna be all over I will be more than happy to post mine!



Yes I shot mine on VHS. Thank you for watching. I look forward to seeing yours.


----------



## CrispyMerola (Mar 15, 2020)

filmmakerZA said:


> I am certain it’s not a case of not liking it specifically - although maybe it is. But they also had 100s or so other people submit stuff that might have just grabbed their attention more. And then there is also the cover letter and all the other added stuff that needed to be submitted. This is constantly ranked as one of the best film graduate programs in the world - so the people applying are likely of a very high standard - from all over the world. I didn’t apply for the directing discipline - but from what I am told it is tremendously competitive. And that doesn’t mean what you submitted wasn’t good or whatever - it just means there were 24 or so other candidates that has managed to grab their attention in a unique or interesting way.
> I watched both your videos and I liked them. They were fun, and both had very unique approaches and a lot working in them. Keep on creating stuff - and keep on developing your skill sets. That’s all we can do in this industry if we don’t have an uncle who is a famous director or a family friend producer   well done on both your video submissions



This is how I feel about the whole process. Thank you Blainefuller for watching and enjoying the short, I was digging yours as well - the VHS aesthetic and the production design were fun as hell. 

I feel no resentment towards the admissions committee. There is no way for me to crawl inside their heads and understand why or how or what or who, and so I can't say for sure that they liked or didn't like anything in my application - they simply identified other applications that they found most promising. All that matters is I'm going to one of the film schools I applied to, where I can collaborate with lovely people over the next few years.


----------



## Chris W (Mar 15, 2020)

Blainefuller said:


> H
> 
> Very nice. I wonder why they didn’t like it. It was smart and suspenseful.


They may have liked it but got so many applications that it's hard to choose. Who knows.


----------



## ptanderson (Mar 16, 2020)

So apparently 4 days later still no trace of anyone who have been admitted into the program?


----------



## tennisbarbeque (Apr 2, 2020)

Just received an email from admission, I got in!
Actually I heard the news yesterday when someone that works with international students jumped the gun a bit and sent me an email lol. Anyway, glad to receive the official admission letter just now.


----------



## ptanderson (Apr 2, 2020)

Congratulations! Was it off the waitlist?


----------



## tennisbarbeque (Apr 2, 2020)

ptanderson said:


> Congratulations! Was it off the waitlist?


Yes, I was interviewed at the beginning of February, got waitlisted the same day as everyone here. Hope you too can hear from them soon!


----------

